# Renting an Apartment in Cairo ??



## HallettND

Hi Guys,
I'm after a bit of advice. I am going through the stages of trying to find an apartment to rent in 6th October.
I have found one that I really like but have a feeling that I'm being ripped off.
I understand that I have to put down 3 months rent first. 1 month in advance and two months bond which is fine. The problem I have is that a guy at work contacted a so-called 'agent' to help me and the agent wants 1 months rent too as commission. Now I only met this guy once and as far as I see he didn't do anything apart from give me a phone number of the apartment I like. It's not as if he gave me a choice of 6 or 7 options.
Now I have read that there can be some unscrupulous so called 'agents' that try and get as much as they can. 
Can anybody tell me there experiences and if indeed this is the done thing as I really feel uncomfortable giving a guy 3000 LE for doing next to nothing.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sadly this is one of the ways to be ripped off, but they would usually collect you and show you round various apartments first, and he will have to pay commission to your friend at work for putting you on to him however, and as you seem new in town the guy at work knows how the agent thing works and should have told you first. I don't know what this guy could do if you didn't pay, I suspect not alot.
You didn't sign a contact or anything and he is asking on heck of alot of money for a telephone number. Personally I wouldn't pay but them I am a strong character and just hate being ripped off.


----------



## cairo

hey i live in 6 october ,there are many ppl here working as agents since there are many stdents coming from gulf and arabian countries to study here .
taking 1 month is the norms here so he isnt treating u differently ,how ever u have to make sure the flat itself worth 3000 le and not less 

as he didnt show u much ,usually the agent takes his money when u sign the contract , u can c a flat in 1 min like it pay him his money after signing the contract and he can be showing u lots of flats for hrs and he is paid nothing since u didnt like any of them ( usually in that case u pay him abt 50 -100 le for transportation and time howeevr its not a must)

which district in 6 october? also try to negotiate for the flat saying clerly 2500 is ur maximum budget ,if u have an egyptian to negotiate 4 u might be more effective good luck


----------



## New Gal

Hallett ND, it is possible to negotiate the price down yourself. Basically, he wont want to lose your sale. So you can just say that your budget is 2500 for example and you wont pay a penny more. If he pushes you, just say thats your budget, you're sticking to it and that you have seen other places you can take but you did want this one. Flatter him by saying he has been helpful but also, you can say that if he wont lower the price, you cant do the best by him and will go elsewhere. After that, see how he reduces the price.

I've always haggled and negotiated, for example, I have been offered apartments for half the price originally quoted and with all bills, WiFi, everything thrown in. And that’s by email, not even face to face haggling. It does depend on how confident and how much you can blag, I blag here in the UK for example for materials etc and you would be surprised what you can get away with.

Let us all know how you get on, all the best x


----------



## stahlblu

HallettND said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm after a bit of advice. I am going through the stages of trying to find an apartment to rent in 6th October.
> I have found one that I really like but have a feeling that I'm being ripped off.
> I understand that I have to put down 3 months rent first. 1 month in advance and two months bond which is fine. The problem I have is that a guy at work contacted a so-called 'agent' to help me and the agent wants 1 months rent too as commission. Now I only met this guy once and as far as I see he didn't do anything apart from give me a phone number of the apartment I like. It's not as if he gave me a choice of 6 or 7 options.
> Now I have read that there can be some unscrupulous so called 'agents' that try and get as much as they can.
> Can anybody tell me there experiences and if indeed this is the done thing as I really feel uncomfortable giving a guy 3000 LE for doing next to nothing.


Unfortunately that is exactly how it works for egyptians as well... My husband is egyptian and I were looking for a flat in rehab and 6th of october as well and it is right... as far as the agent wanting ONE month they all request ONE month some more... so you arent getting ripped we all are getting ripped..

I only know because it happened to my husband about 8-9 times with different people just because i thought we were getting ripped i forced him to go to multiple agents... what id do is have someone that is egyptian call someone they know and ask around because really you will always feel like your getting ripped... the realtor will always want one month and most people that are renting want first and last plust deposit same as most of the western world... 

if you have questions i can see what i can find for you


----------



## stahlblu

New Gal said:


> Hallett ND, it is possible to negotiate the price down yourself. Basically, he wont want to lose your sale. So you can just say that your budget is 2500 for example and you wont pay a penny more. If he pushes you, just say thats your budget, you're sticking to it and that you have seen other places you can take but you did want this one. Flatter him by saying he has been helpful but also, you can say that if he wont lower the price, you cant do the best by him and will go elsewhere. After that, see how he reduces the price.
> 
> I've always haggled and negotiated, for example, I have been offered apartments for half the price originally quoted and with all bills, WiFi, everything thrown in. And that’s by email, not even face to face haggling. It does depend on how confident and how much you can blag, I blag here in the UK for example for materials etc and you would be surprised what you can get away with.
> 
> Let us all know how you get on, all the best x


Yes i agree with you to a point and think you are correct... however just be extra confident and dont let him say oh please sir this is as low as i can go... because i myself now dont allow my husband to talk to them... I talk to them and tell them okay no problem the guy over here says he will go lower on an apartment i dont want as much as this one... so if you can meet his price so on and so forth.... just be patient be strict dont let him haggle you back egyptians are the best hagglers


----------



## LOLALOLITA

HI HalletND,I CAN HELP U WITH THIS.I LIVE IN 6 OCTOBER.2 MONTHS AGO I WAS ALSO SEARCHING FOR A FLAT.I CAN HELP U IF U DIDN'T TOOK THAT FLAT YET.MAIL ME:[email protected]'T WORRY,I'M NOT AN EGYPTIAN!


----------

